# Flute Teachers - North East



## miss_kitty

Hi,
I've taken up the flute recently however I have been having trouble finding a good teacher (I already play other instruments to a high standard so have a musical background and I am classically trained)
I've been in touch with the universities but so far no joy and had a couple of teachers but they have not worked out as I did not feel I was being pushed hard enough so was very unmotivated.
Would anyone know of any good flute teachers around the Newcastle area? I know that they are hard to come by sometimes and the best way is often through word of mouth.
Many thanks in advance to everyone who responds 
S


----------

